# Well my little curtain climber is here finally!



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Born 10-24-12
Hunter Adam Brooks









I'm one proud Daddy!


----------



## acutabove (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats bud ! Nothing in life will top this day, especially if its your first born. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good work.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats!

...he was born 19 days from now? - lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

congrats man


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

congrats


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JPs300 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> ...he was born 19 days from now? - lol


lol I fixed it for him


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

congratulations bud


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, congratulations to the whole family.
What a cutie!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> lol I fixed it for him


I was trying to figure out if he meant 10/24 or 11/4 - lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

congrats, looks like a healthy young man


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

We are proud and my prayers were answered. Hes perfectly healthy and we are blessed. Btw he was 8lbs 13oz and23 in long. I'm sure it wont be long before hes ridin and duck hunting with his daddy. He already has been watching football with me.. lol


----------

